

Show HN: CustomStringParser ( Python) - dotpot
https://github.com/dotpot/CustomStringParser
please comment, contribute if you have any good ideas.
This is my semi-first public project, open source
======
dotpot
this is my first open source project, please comment, contribute and etc.. :)

